# Field Monitor / Right Angle Viewer



## Hector1970 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi All,
I was doing a bit of Architectural photography today with a tripod and it was very awkward.
The 5DIII of course doesn't have a fold out screen.
It would be helpful in such a situation. 
Really its awkward to use a camera on a tripod if its looking up to the sky.
Does anyone use a Field Monitor for photography as opposed to filmmaking.
Anyone recommend one. They don't look too light especially with a battery attached.
I see some of them have a Canon battery attachment which would make sense.
I'm in Europe. I can't find too many ones on sale.
A right angle viewer is also an option but I'm not sure if Canon sell them still and whether they are flexible (ie moveable up and down a bit.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 6, 2015)

I use CamRanger and iPad to shoot remotely. 
-r


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 6, 2015)

Another very happy CamRanger user.

Whilst it is slightly more complex than a fold out screen it is much more functional. For instance I shoot interiors and often place the camera in the very corner of a room, a fold out wouldn't help me there; I can control all the cameras shooting functions from the iPad so can stand out of frame, a fold out screen wouldn't help me there either; I can program in a very wide variety of bracketed shots, much more so than even a 1 series camera affords, and I can bracket and use the flash at the same time (which a camera set bracket won't allow) and a fold out screen wouldn't help me there!


----------



## dcm (Dec 6, 2015)

You didn't note which lenses you are using. Assuming a tilt/shift lens I think you will find a monitor, tethered lapstop, or CamRanger more useful than the angle finder on the 5DIII, depending on how much you wish to spend. 

Vince Laforet used the Atomos Ninja 2 on a 5DIII in a tilt/shift tutorial, http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/galleries/galleries/tutorials/tiltShift_laforet_gallery.shtml. The Ninja is a video player/recorder which might be useful to track what you did, but there are cheaper HDMI display only units. It looks a lot less bulky and awkward than shooting with a tethered laptop. 

For now my iPhone/iPad is a sufficient remote monitor when using my 6D in awkward setups and allows me to change settings, adjust focus, and trip the shutter remotely as well. This is the direction I'll go when I get around to purchasing a tilt/shift lens. It may also guide my next body purchases (5D?, 1D?). Or I can always go for one of the external monitor approaches.


----------



## LDS (Dec 6, 2015)

You can also use an USB cable and any tablet able to run EOS utilities, even a cheap, small Windows one (as long as it has an USB port).


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks for the great replies and information.
Yes its a pity the 5D III doesn't have wireless
Some one of those solutions might work for me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> Thanks for the great replies and information.
> Yes its a pity the 5D III doesn't have wireless
> Some one of those solutions might work for me.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi Neuro, pbd. 
Does the EyeFi card support inbound communication like focus and shutter release, or outbound live view? I thought it could only support sending images / videos that are saved to it after they are saved? 
Seems EyeFi would not be much use if that were the case. I am thinking I might get an EyeFi card to use in my 7DII which I am getting for Christmas just to send pics to a phone for sharing, if it does support incoming commands it iwill be a definite addition. 

Cheers, Graham. 




neuroanatomist said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the great replies and information.
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 7, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Neuro, pbd.
> Does the EyeFi card support inbound communication like focus and shutter release, or outbound live view? I thought it could only support sending images / videos that are saved to it after they are saved?
> Seems EyeFi would not be much use if that were the case. I am thinking I might get an EyeFi card to use in my 7DII which I am getting for Christmas just to send pics to a phone for sharing, if it does support incoming commands it iwill be a definite addition.
> 
> ...



You are correct, certainly for the versions I know, outbound communication only so no Live View, just download of images as you take them. They are good at what they are supposed to do though.


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips.
The Wifi card would be a neat solution if it were feasible.
It made be realise that I have Syrp Genie Mini for timelapsing and it has a wireless capability.
This might be a solution for me as it works a bit like a Camranger (which I hadn't heard of).
It can sent a signal to my phone or iPad.
Your comments have been really helpful.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 7, 2015)

Hector,
CamRanger also carries a pan/tilt head to use with the remote. Now, if there is a remote zoom motor, I can take fotos from afar, cheers!
-r
(i'm in no way connected to CamRanger. Just I use and like their product.)


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi pbd. 
Thanks for clearing that up, I thought it was the case, we got one for her EOS M, but wasn't sure what communication was available to a DSLR that was left out of the M. 

Cheers, Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Neuro, pbd.
> ...


----------



## martti (Dec 7, 2015)

A cheap and functional solution is th flashed TP-Link modem and the DSLR Controller software that (tested9 runs on Android devices.
see http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=9023


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi martti. 
I second this recommendation, I have suggested it so many times. It is in my opinion not just functional, but highly functional, it does so much. 

Cheers, Graham. 



martti said:


> A cheap and functional solution is th flashed TP-Link modem and the DSLR Controller software that (tested9 runs on Android devices.
> see http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=9023


----------



## RobertG. (Dec 14, 2015)

The cheapest and smallest solution: a USB cable + USB OTG adapter + your smartphone or tablet + "DSLR Controller" app. It works great and the 2 USB cables cost less then 10 EUR together. It works with my 5D II as good as with my 5Ds R.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Dec 14, 2015)

If I was in your situation, I would just sell the 5D3 and get a 6D. The 6D sensor is a little better for low ISO image quality which can help for architecture shots. It also has built-in wi-fi for control with a smart phone. I've used the 6D for some shots where I can't be anywhere near the camera. Allows for full exposure control, focus control, and review of images. 

Too bad there is no full frame camera with both wi-fi and fully articulating screen. That would be the ultimate for those types of strange tripod angles. I run into this issue quite often shooting landscapes at low angles, so I know how much of a pain in the ass-knees this can be.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Dec 14, 2015)

RobertG. said:


> The cheapest and smallest solution: a USB cable + USB OTG adapter + your smartphone or tablet + "DSLR Controller" app. It works great and the 2 USB cables cost less then 10 EUR together. It works with my 5D II as good as with my 5Ds R.


Interesting info. I was not aware the EOS app worked with USB as well. Good to know! Sounds like a good solution.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 15, 2015)

Most of the solutions have gotcha's like the app is no longer maintained, works only for Android Devices, or is just plain klunky. For Example, DSLR Controller works for a iphone or Ipad only if you jailbreak your device and expose your unit to all kind of risks. 

A separate monitor with a sun shade is the way to go for outdoor viewing of fine details. A smart phone or tablet is very hard to view in bright sunlight, so you will have to rig up something. 

The TP Link Device is very slow to update the screen, its a pain, that is the weak spot for the very over priced Cam Ranger, which uses a $15 Wireless Router with short battery life.

I have a remote unit that has IOS and Android software to work via smart phone or tablet, but in bright light the smart phone and tablet are not so good, even with a big black cloth over them and my head. Its faster than Cam Ranger and will run all day on a battery charge, but still klunky.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi PhotographyFirst. 
The app mentioned in the quote is DSLR Controller, not EOS app. Too lazy to check again but last time I looked it was ANDROID ONLY. It is a fantastic app, as Robert said the leads are less than a tenner as is the app. Less than twenty quid for an excellent solution. I use mine for low level shots, camera hanging from inverted centre column, prism dome almost touching the ground, control every shooting setting and more from the app except changing P, AV, TV, M. The app has flip horizontal and/or vertical settings for shooting inverted etc. 
Edit, I just saw Mt Spokane's post about iOS devices so it will run on them but essentially it is Android only, no jail breaking or messing up your phone / tablet. 

Cheers, Graham. 



PhotographyFirst said:


> RobertG. said:
> 
> 
> > The cheapest and smallest solution: a USB cable + USB OTG adapter + your smartphone or tablet + "DSLR Controller" app. It works great and the 2 USB cables cost less then 10 EUR together. It works with my 5D II as good as with my 5Ds R.
> ...


----------



## RobertG. (Dec 15, 2015)

For years I thought about buying a field monitor. But I seldom shoot architecture and I'm not willing to pay hundreds of euros for a device which I use just once or twice a year. Of course a proper field monitor works much better than any smartphone or tablet. But the USB cable + USB OTG adapter costs almost nothing, don't add any signficant weigth and so I can bring them everywhere. The good thing is I can control the camera with the app in situations when it is hard to reach. The bad thing is bright day light and the screen of my tablet...


----------

